# John Colquhoun on Christ fulfilling the curse of the covenant of works



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 24, 2020)

Now, the covenant of works being broken, the justice of Jehovah, required the execution of the curse of it; in order that a covenant of grace and peace, might be established. But, if the curse had been executed upon the sinners themselves, the fire of Divine wrath, should have burned eternally on them; and after all, such a sacrifice, could never have sent forth a savour, smelling so sweetly, as to be a savour of rest to vindicative justice; because they, were not only mere creatures, whose most exquisite torments, could never have amounted to a sufficient compensation, for the injury done to the honour of infinite Majesty; but were sinful creatures too, who would still, even under their eternal sufferings, have continued to sin. The Lord Jesus, therefore, being both “equal with God,” and “separate from sinners,” did in the covenant, consent to be, in the room of his elect seed, the sacrifice, upon whom the curse of the covenant of works, might be fully executed.

For the reference, see John Colquhoun on Christ fulfilling the curse of the covenant of works.


----------

